# τουλούμπα



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2015)

Είναι κοινή αυτή η λέξη κάπου στην Ελλάδα με την έννοια "τρόμπα"; Ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα ξανακούσει ποτέ "τουλούμπα" μ' αυτή την έννοια, μόνο γλυκό ήξερα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2015)

Παιδιόθεν θυμάμαι σε Ανατολική Μακεδονία και πέριξ, _τουλούμπα _να λέμε τη βρύση νερού με τρόμπα (=υδραντλία)!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2015)

Τι μαθαίνει κανείς σε αυτό το φόρουμ!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2015)

Νομίζω βορείως της Λαμίας όλοι θα σας πουν ότι τουλούμπα είναι η υδραντλία — κάνοντας και τη χαρακτηριστική κίνηση με το χέρι, αν είναι κάπως μεγαλύτεροι και την έχουν προλάβει. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2015)

Το _Πρωίας _ήδη απ' τα 1933 γράφει:
*τουλούμπα *[τουρκ.] αντλία, τρόμπα ǁ είδος γλυκίσματος


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2015)

Στο Χρηστικό υπάρχουν επίσης και οι δύο σημασίες (στην υδραντλία με ένδειξη «παλαιότερα»).

(Και πιάσε κόκκινο!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2015)

Το πιο ωραίο είναι ότι σύμφωνα με αυτό εδώ, στην Κύπρο λένε το γλύκισμα _πόμπα_ (αφού tulumba = αντλία)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2015)

Και στο ΛΚΝ (http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=τουλούμπα&dq=) και στο ΛΝΕΓ (2012) υπάρχει η σημασία "αντλία, τρόμπα", χωρίς κανέναν χρονικό προσδιορισμό για τη χρήση. Και πολύ σωστά, καθότι εγώ πχ την υδραντλία και σήμερα "τουλούμπα" θα την πω — πώς αλλιώς να την αποκαλέσω αφού έτσι την ξέρω;


----------



## Marinos (Jan 20, 2015)

Αντιλαμβάνεστε επίσης ότι το γλυκό τουλούμπα βγαίνει από την αντλία.


----------



## Earion (Jan 20, 2015)

Η λέξη έρχεται από τα τουρκικά. Οι πυροσβέστες στις πόλεις της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας (Πόλη, Σμύρνη, Θεσσαλονίκη) λέγονταν *τουλουμπατζήδες*, και ήταν περιβόητοι νταήδες, παλικαράδες.

Εδώ, διά στόματος (γραφίδος) Δύτη των Νιπτήρων.

Λίγοι ήταν σημαίνοντα μέλη τουλούμπας (πυροσβεστικής αντλίας), ρεϊζήδες (αρχηγοί), κιοκεμτζήδες (υπαρχηγοί). 

Από τις _Ιστορίες του νταή Σταυρή_, του Πάνου Νικολή Τζελέπη. Το βρήκα εδώ (κι αυτό από παραπομή του Δύτη).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Αντιλαμβάνεστε επίσης ότι το γλυκό τουλούμπα βγαίνει από την αντλία.
> View attachment 4826


Ναι, το κάνει ξεκάθαρο αυτό και το ΛΚΝ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2015)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το είδα σε υπότιτλο, αλλά έχοντας δίπλα και το αγγλικό για να δω ότι έλεγε pump. Αλλιώς, δεν υπήρχε καμία περίπτωση να καταλάβω για ποιο πράγμα μιλάνε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 20, 2015)

Earion said:


> Η λέξη έρχεται από τα τουρκικά. Οι πυροσβέστες στις πόλεις της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας (Πόλη, Σμύρνη, Θεσσαλονίκη) λέγονταν *τουλουμπατζήδες*, και ήταν περιβόητοι νταήδες, παλικαράδες.



Ακριβώς.
Εγώ τους τουλουμπατζήδες τους πρωτοσυνάντησα στη _Λωξάντρα _της Μαρίας Ιορδανίδου.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2015)

Και το Ετυμολογικό λέει ότι η τουρκική _tulumba_ προήλθε από την ιταλική _tromba_.

Όλα τα άλλα τα έχετε πει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2015)

nickel said:


> Και το Ετυμολογικό λέει ότι η τουρκική _tulumba_ προήλθε από την ιταλική _tromba_.


Λογικό.

Τώρα θέλω να μάθω αν το Τουλού Μπουνάρ είναι απλώς ηχητικά συγγενές ή αν υπήρχαν εκεί τίποτε αντλιοστάσια...


----------



## Marinos (Jan 20, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Λογικό.
> 
> Τώρα θέλω να μάθω αν το Τουλού Μπουνάρ είναι απλώς ηχητικά συγγενές ή αν υπήρχαν εκεί τίποτε αντλιοστάσια...



Απλώς ηχητικά συγγενές --αλλά συγχρόνως όχι και εντελώς άσχετο νοηματικά. Dolu pınar = γεμάτη πηγή. (Υποθέτω· δεν ξέρω το μέρος)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2015)

Πάντως στην Πετρούσα το αντλιοστάσιο του νερού ονομάζεται «Μπουνάρ Μπας» — παναπεί, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, κεφαλόβρυσο. Υπήρξαν και πολλά Μπουνάρμπασι/Μπουναρμπασί, άλλωστε (το σημερινό χωριό Κεφαλάρι Δράμας είναι ένα εξ αυτών).


----------



## Marinos (Jan 20, 2015)

Είπαμε, νοηματικά σχετικό αλλά και ετυμολογικά άσχετο (με την τουλούμπα).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2015)

Ναι, δεν το είπα για να στοιχειοθετήσω ετυμολογική συσχέτιση. Αλλά τα μπουνάρια έχουν συνήθως αντλιοστάσια (όπως δείχνει πχ το #17). Οπότε πιθανόν το _ντολού _να 'γινε _τουλού _υπό την παρετυμολογική επίδραση της τουλούμπας.


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Νομίζω βορείως της Λαμίας όλοι θα σας πουν ότι τουλούμπα είναι η υδραντλία — κάνοντας και τη χαρακτηριστική κίνηση με το χέρι, αν είναι κάπως μεγαλύτεροι και την έχουν προλάβει. :)



+1, βέβαια. Και από τον Δημητράκο:






Πώς να συνδέσω μουσικά την τουλούμπα με την τρόμπα; Τη σύνδεσε ο Γκάτσος, μέσω Τρούμπας που κι αυτή από μια τρόμπα βγήκε:

*Μια τρόμπα που έγινε η φημισμένη Τρούμπα*
Σύμφωνα με την παράδοση, η Τρούμπα του Πειραιά πήρε την ονομασία της από μια τρόμπα (αντλία) που ήταν τοποθετημένη στην περιοχή, στη σημερινή οδό της Β΄ Μεραρχίας, κι από την οποία αντλούσαν νερό τα αγκυροβολημένα πλοία του λιμανιού του Πειραιά, αλλά κι οι αμαξάδες.

«Η Τρούμπα είναι γειτονιά του Πειραιώς και έλαβε το όνομά της από μια κοινή τρόμπα, όπου πηγαίνανε και ποτίζανε τα άλογά τους οι αραμπατζήδες και αμαξάδες του λιμανιού.»
~ Ηλίας Πετρόπουλος

http://www.e-orfeas.gr/singing/tributes/352-article352.html

Στην Αμφιάλη - Τάκης Μπίνης, Κ. Ματζόπουλος, Μ. Μαραγκόπουλος, Κ. Τσίγγος






Άλλη μια βραδιά στην Τρούμπα 
αμολύσανε* καλούμπα
Αμολύσανε* καλούμπα 
άλλη μια βραδιά στην Τρούμπα

Πούλαγε ζεστή τουλούμπα 
κι έτσι έπεσε στη λούμπα
Έτσι έπεσε στη λούμπα 
γιατί πούλαγε τουλούμπα

Ένα κι ένα κάνουν δύο
πέστε του Μιχάλη αντίο
Δύο κι ένα κάνουν τρία
Τον γραπώσαν τα θηρία

Είχα διαβάσει κάπου, κάποτε, ότι η _τουλούμπα _στο τραγούδι έχει άλλη σημασία, πονηρή, λόγω σχήματος —αλλά τεκμηρίωση γι' αυτό δεν έχω πια. Και ότι τα κουλουράκια με σουσάμι υπονοούν την παρθενία (γιατί με το ταρακούνημα, το σουσάμι πέφτει).
* έτσι στον δίσκο, αντί για το σωστό _αμολήσανε_. Η επίδραση του _λύνω_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2015)

Ας προσθέσω κι αυτό από το _Λεξικό της πιάτσας_ (Κάκτος 1981) του Ζάχου:

*τουλουμπατζής* = νταής. Οι τουλουμπατζήδες, οι πυροσβέστες των μεγάλων πόλεων της Ανατολής, εκτός από τη δικαιοδοσία τους ασκούσαν από παράδοση και τη λειτουργία της διαφύλαξης των ηθών σύμφωνα με τον αγοραίο κώδικα.


----------



## Earion (Jan 21, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τώρα θέλω να μάθω αν το Τουλού Μπουνάρ είναι απλώς ηχητικά συγγενές ή αν υπήρχαν εκεί τίποτε αντλιοστάσια...



Κι επειδή δεν κάνει να μένουν απορίες, έστω και παρεμπίπτουσες, να πούμε ότι το χωριό που οι Έλληνες ξέρουν ως Τουλού Μπουνάρ (ή καλύτερα, Τουλούμ Μπουνάρ), γιατί έτσι το άκουγαν, είναι σήμερα μικρή πόλη (με πανεπιστήμιο) και λέγεται Ντουμλού Πινάρ (Dumlupinar).

Η ερώτησή μου προς τους τουρκομαθείς μας είναι: Ποιος ο λόγος αυτών των αλλαγών; Είναι επιτόπια παραλλαγή; Έχει να κάνει με διάκριση λαϊκής-επίσημης γλώσσας; Δημοτικής-καθαρεύουσας;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2015)

Μα ούτως ή άλλως πολλές τουρκικές λέξεις λέγονται από παραφθαρμένες ως και σχεδόν αγνώριστες απ' τους Μικρασιάτες.


----------

